# Solved: outlook 2013 pro plus issue



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

MS outlook 2013 pro plus was working fine until yesterday. Since then I am receiving the following error "Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC1A) : 'Your server does not support the connection encryption type you have specified. Try changing the encryption method. Contact your mail server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP) for additional assistance.'

I haven't changed any settings nor has my ISP. They have tried various things to no avail so I am hoping you guys can help me out.

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys, some help with this plz?

thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Whos the ISP ?
at whats the last part of your email @??.??
NOT all the email
Whats the windows version ?

Have a look through all the settings and double check its 100% correct with ports etc 

Are you using imap or POP

you could try another client - just to see what happens - like windows live mail or thunderbird and see if that also has issues 
Make sure if using POP - that you leave messages on the server - before finishing the setup section -

Do you have a phone or tablet that also receives email - is that working ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

are you using windows 7 or windows 8
Have you done any windows updates yesterday


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

etaf said:


> Whos the ISP ?
> at whats the last part of your email @??.??
> NOT all the email
> Whats the windows version ?
> ...


ISP is verizon

verizon.net
windows 8.1
pop with settings of pop 995 and smtp of 465
no phone or tablet.

thx guys for helping.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As asked by Derek


> Have you done any windows updates yesterday


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

open outlook./file/account settings/ select your account in the list & select CHANGE
Select more settings and then advanced
you should get a window looking like this 

make sure that the " use the following type of encrypted connection " is set to auto or TLS & not to SSL 
see if it connects then 
if it doesn't then if you have TLS, set to auto and try and tell us what happens 

One of the updates this week has changed encryption connections between computers and servers and some older methods of encryption have been disallowed 

I am guessing that is what has happened in your case


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

dvk01 said:


> open outlook./file/account settings/ select your account in the list & select CHANGE
> Select more settings and then advanced
> you should get a window looking like this
> 
> ...


I changed it but it didnt work. Any other ideas?

thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is your email with verizon.net as well
here are the settings
http://www.verizon.com/support/resi...d/email/setup+and+use/questionsone/86782.htm#


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try unchecking the spa option 
that sometimes works


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

etaf said:


> is your email with verizon.net as well
> here are the settings
> http://www.verizon.com/support/resi...d/email/setup+and+use/questionsone/86782.htm#


this is what i get when i click on that link:

*We're sorry....*
We are not able to process your request. To continue, please select
one of the following options:


Return to the previous page.
View the verizon.com site map.
Go to the verizon.com home page.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

dvk01 said:


> try unchecking the spa option
> that sometimes works


I never had that checked off. No updates were done.

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

etaf said:


> is your email with verizon.net as well
> here are the settings
> http://www.verizon.com/support/resi...d/email/setup+and+use/questionsone/86782.htm#


the link is working now and yes those are my settings. Any idea about an windows update kb2868725 causing this?


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

some more help plz?

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Had to do with bitdefender>web protection>scan ssl. Had to turn it off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for taking the time to let us know the solution


----------

